# Tegu bites cat



## Kimmie (Oct 10, 2011)

I putted Cookie down like I usely do when im making his food and my cat Juel was walking around like every other day but he walked past Cookie and Cookie bet his foot so he screamed loud I was thinking Juel most have been too close but I have seen so many videos with cat and tegu and dog and tegu but Cookie bited Juel how can I make him stop that im afriad that he is gonna bite my little Chihuahua Lilly one day or do they stop it when he get bigger?


----------



## boyd1955 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mines bitten me a couple of times this week for no apparent reason ... It must be bitey tegu season !!!


----------



## james.w (Oct 10, 2011)

It could have something to do with it being feeding time.


----------



## Kimmie (Oct 10, 2011)

any1 have some tips or if he will stop it later ?


----------



## new2tegus (Oct 11, 2011)

What James said. guessing he's right. Mine keys on hearing the water for his food and perks right up, he will then wait around the middle of the cage where I place his food. Normally even wait for me to hand feed him. So I'm guessing your tegu knows when it's feeding time, and the first thing that dropped or got to close, got bit. So I'd even try to block off the area when it's feeding time.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 12, 2011)

Don't put your tegu near your cat. Especially not when it's eating.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 12, 2011)

Not all animals are going to get along, this is especially true with animals from different classes. The best you can really hope is for them to ignore each other most of the time but it only takes that one incident to injure, maim, kill, etc.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D85yrIgA4Nk


----------



## DaLoaner (Nov 6, 2011)

my gu did ok with my lil brother sphynx...which at first had me nervous. a hairless cat and a tegu with sharp claws and teeth,but they respected each other. the cat always stayed on the tail end of the gu....my gu just licked the cat a few times and went about his biz..just wanderin around the room.....my other brothers bulldogg and my g/f's lil mut...are a little too rough and loud so they dont interact much. heres a pic i caught with the cat.....

hey kimme try the shirt trick with ur gu...let ur cat/dog roll around,play,sleep on a shirt,towel,rag....get the scent on it and then let ur gu mess with it, so its not a totally new scent..might work worth trying


----------

